# IPO (pics/vid) & Carma's club debut



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma made her training debut at the barn today as our official newest club dog. She had no hesitation in the barn at all (other than trying to stop for some gross horse "snacks" once or twice) and is really rocking my world in obedience. She could go for hours! 

Starting with puppy basics; heeling, positions, touch pad, following the hand, recall, and a little bit of focus.







Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

I love this beautiful little girl so much already :wub:

Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

The closest we got to a stack this week.

Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma met with her sire again today too. Their interaction with each other was so sweet.

Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

He is such a handsome dog. And so sweet and social and stable too. 

Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Aidy boy came too of course. We've been working on his confidence for weeks since the trial and reintroducing the stick and the drive to decrease some of his sensitivity towards it. He did great today! He made me very proud.

Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Training 3/3/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

My apologies for the picture overload. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this one melted my heart :wub:so much emotion!









Looks like you have a star in the making!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> this one melted my heart :wub:so much emotion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was so sweet. :wub: He definitely recognized her. They were thrilled to see each other.

And thank you! That's my hope too.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are all awesome pictures! The picture Jane liked made me tear up! lol


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She's adorable!

Btw, her sire is sooooooo handsome!!!

Loved the pictures!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## ladygator (Mar 1, 2013)

Ditto to the reunion picture. Your little girl is precious, looks like she's going to be a fun one to train and work with! Enjoy!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow her sire is stunning!! Nice to know where her good looks come from

She looks great, I like confident puppies . Is Aiden realizing she's there for good yet?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You're posts are so awesome! Bless you all! c: I love hearing from you when I can keep up!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the pics of your male in protection what happened to increase his sensativity to the helper if you dont mind my asking? The pup look like a wolf cub. Love the recall pic with her butt in the air.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

She's one of the cutest GSD puppies I've ever seen(don't tell Ollie). :wub:

Were you using a treat with those exercises? She was so focused! I'm still trying to find a treat or some sort something that motivates Ollie more... he's so into other dogs I'm tempted to get a tiny toy dog to keep in my pocket(kidding!), lol.

She's gorgeous though and looks like you guys are going to have tons of fun.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

You're killin me smalls!! 

Those pictures---argh, those pictures!! Her, her sire, that one of her and her sire, and of course, aiden. 

Gorgeous, the lot of you. 

Sigh.


----------

